# Isolation tanks?



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Has anyone here tried a session in an isolation tank before? 

I've heard a lot of strange things about them, that after long enough you can start to have strange psychedelic experiences. But I've also heard that they can sometimes help with mental health issues though I'm not quite sure what to believe. Never tried it myself though I'm interested to hear what people who have would say.


----------



## Slogger (Dec 14, 2010)

I tried one around 1985. It was interesting, but ineffective. It does reduce the sensory impulses that you feel, but seems to increase your awareness of mental impulses, hence the stories about psychedelic experiences. I don't see how that can help anyone much, except maybe that it's a new, perhaps exciting experience, which can temporarily lift a person a out of whatever rut they're in.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Jun 10, 2009)

I would think this would make SA worse. If you're like me you obsess about everything and sitting alone quietly in an isolation tank would allow my mind to super focus in on these obsessive thoughts and just make my depression worse


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I have some free passes for one. But I've had them for almost 2 years now, so I should get around to using them.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Jun 10, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> I have some free passes for one. But I've had them for almost 2 years now, so I should get around to using them.


If you use them, let us know how it goes. I'm kind of curious myself now


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I keep meaning too! But I never get around to it. I've been interested in them for while, but never bother to search them out.

Must. Do. It.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

I've never heard of this before and just looked it up... 

I think it would make me feel extremely claustrophobic. Sensory deprivation + small room? Yikes.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

I could go for some kind of super spiritual or mental experience.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ive always wanted to try one of these!!


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

just try it! It would be an interesting story to tell.


----------



## watermann (Jul 15, 2011)

I highly recommend using float tanks for many reasons, as they have vast applications...

regarding using one as aid for social anxiety, I would say this is a very good purpose, as it puts one into a super relaxed and grounded state of being ....peaceful, centered and authentic...

the 'perception' of being 'closed in' or imagining a claustrophobic feeling is an illusion, looking from outside...understandable to those who have never used it or might be worried about using it...

once inside, however, in its peaceful, quiet, [friendly] dark, environment, supported by the water, [which seems to disappear from consciousness, and internal processing], it feels as if one is freed from all the stresses and limitations of mind/body/spirit/ego/personality/etc

it feels like you are floating, not in a small confined claustrophobic space, but that you are floating in an empowered heavenly free open unlimited joyful space

habits of limited self-definition and negative behavior are free to transform...powerfully so, compared to other experiences

you can experience self-healing and transformation, profoundly....

or at the very least, you can be rested and relaxed, profoundly...

we all need that, yes?

I recommend that you seek it out and try it, and be willing to let its benefits come...being willing to explore it, and being willing to try it more than just 1 time, thinking that what you experience that 1 time is all you will get from it

I bet you would really like it, and find it to be beneficial

all the other concerns and fears about what you might have heard about it are not valid...

I appreciate the opportunity to comment here about it


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

they sound very calming.


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm isolated enough already as it is.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

i would be awaken!!!! a SUPER!!!!! SAIYAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## watermann (Jul 15, 2011)

It is very calming, and very freeing...

positive isolation, to coin a phrase...

I can't persuade everyone to try it or convince those that are afraid or unwilling to try it ..

I can only suggest that you do consider it or research it some more and see that it is a most healing and freeing experience...

Many people have been transformed by its use..

we are spiritual being having human experiences and can expand and live expanded human lives...


----------



## Randy Johnson (Jul 20, 2013)

Pulling up an old thread here. I have found the isolation tanks to be a huge help for my own anxiety and depression. So much so that I have started to do research on the topic and find out other benefits because I there are many. It was a bit odd on the first float but still great. They second float I started from where I left off the first time. First time was acclimation, 2nd time was when I really felt like I got some great benefit.

I find it grows on you. I started in 11/2012 and have been doing semi regular (started doing 90 minutes every two weeks) and then as I was relieved of my anxiety more I have been able to stretch it out. Now a month or so is good for me.

My purpose in the beginning was survival through heavy anxiety and depression. Not its becoming a tool for personal growth and keeping my mind calmed down. I love it. I will eventually have my own tank at home.


----------



## a123 (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm going in for a 2 hour session next week. Looking forward to it, been wanting to try it out for years but was too anxious to even bother making an appointment.


----------



## jamescoxon (Jun 27, 2014)

I have been in an isolation tank 2 times now and would say that it better than anti depressants because there are not any side affects.

The first time i went in one i didnt really feel it that much until my hour session was nearly up, but then i did feel it it was like i was meditating and my body and brain felt like it was healing, i could feel the blood flowing through my brain to parts that felt cold, it sounds a little weird but this is the only way i can describe it. Once i got out i was quiet and didnt want to talk, when i was driving home i felt like crying because i had been so emotionally and mentally shut off. It was great to feel again, the feeling slowly went away but thats due to the situation im in.

I had to quit uni due to not sleeping because of stress and the noise of the house i lived in. I knew that uni is where i should be but i had no other option but quit.

Over time anyone can heal from depression but it required many changed to decision to help the progress of the mind.

One thing i would say is, never ever ever ever take anti depressants, Please don't take them, im not saying it as a scare tactic but from my own personal experience they only make things worse in the long run.


----------



## Dark Light (Dec 6, 2012)

What if it the door gets stuck and you remain trapped inside forever.


----------



## jamescoxon (Jun 27, 2014)

You dont, there is no catch on the door to get stuck and nothing to fall onto it. Also someone come in if you are longer than an hour and a panic button inside the pod. plus a light


----------



## Chrisstine (Jun 2, 2014)

An isolation tank would be perfect right about now...


----------

